# Sunland/Tujunga Bicycle Garage Sale Nov. 13 & 14



## Gladiron (Nov 11, 2021)

Starting with bicycles, this is the first in a series of garage sales that will be conducted at this location to sell off all collections of the estate.

Because my living situation is about to change dramatically, I will no longer be able to store my 40+ bike collection.

I have some bikes from 1898, prewar and many post war and a few from the early 2000s. Including English 3-speeds from the 50s and 60s, vintage 80s & 90s MTBs, cargo bikes, touring, cruisers and unique handmade custom designs. To get an idea of the kinds of bikes I build and design, check out my website at kgbicycles.blogspot.com .

All bikes are riders and most will be affordably priced. I will also be selling project bikes, bike parts, accessories, wheels and frames.

*Date: This Saturday and Sunday Nov.13, 14.*
*Time: 9am to 3pm*
*Location: 7054 Estepa Dr. Tujunga Ca 91042*

Cash only.

Sorry, my CABE brothers and sisters, but I don't have any "tank bikes" in my collection. I do have other old bikes you might find interesting.

*As a courtesy to others and me, please wear a mask. It will help you get a better deal.



*


----------



## Gladiron (Nov 13, 2021)




----------

